# recent digs, trades and purchases



## texasdigger (Sep 2, 2008)

Here comes some pics of a few of the bottles I have picked up in the last month or so.  Sorry for them being dark, but I think you will get the picture.  Thanks a lot for looking, and have a great week.
 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 2, 2008)

left to right:
 Sommers Drug Stores San Antonio, TEX.
 Kingston Has It Denison Texas
 Merricks Pharmacy Waco Texas
 14 paneled bottle Cyrus & Cyrus Druggists Cleburne, Texas


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 2, 2008)

left to right:

 huge "Osceola Butler & Co Druggists  Bull & Congress STS Savannah GA."

 J.D. Codington & Son Dispensing Chemists Comfort, Texas

 Oak Cliff Pharmacy Gordon & Donald Oak Cliff, TEX.

 Pagematic for the Rheumatic Manufactured by the Pagematic Co. of Texas Dallas, Texas


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 2, 2008)

Close up of the Savannah druggist


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 2, 2008)

Close up of the Pagematic for the Rheumatic


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 2, 2008)

left to right
 Two Glasscock Drug co. Sherman Texas
 Price & Morris Druggists Sherman, TEX.
 Lankford & Batsell Dispensing Pharmacists Sherman, Texas
 Simmons & Hills Druggists Sherman Texas
 And a set of five Jacksons Pharmacy Sherman, Tex


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 2, 2008)

Closeup of the Simmons and Lankford


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 2, 2008)

left to right
 Concho Drug Store Phone Number 9 San Angelo, TEX.

 Phone 794 Lone Star Drug Store The Rexall Store Prescription Specialist San Angelo, TEX

 Get It At Ewer Drug Co. 528 So Ervay St. Dallas

 H. V. Schuman The prescription Druggists New Braunfels, Texas


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 2, 2008)

Mini jug:  Wallace & Gregory Elko County Pure Apple Juice Vinegar Paducah,- Ky

 Flask: N.M. Uri & Co. Louisville Ky.


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 2, 2008)

Again sorry for the dark pics.  If anyone wants a better pic of any of the bottles just ask, and I will take some more.  Thanks for looking!
 Brad


----------



## craigc90 (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a great bunch of bottles and also a great mini jug I am very motivated by the history of the local bottles those are great.


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 2, 2008)

The local history is what brought me to collecting drugstores, and local medicines.  There are not a ton of super old bottles from Texas so I decided that drugstores were what I wanted to collect.  My main focus is Dallas Fort Worth area bottles, but I collect any Texas stuff suits my fancy.  It is hard to come by Texas medicines other than digging them.  Then it is tuff to find quality places to dig, and then after you find them hope they have not been plundered for the goods.  Most of the really awesome spots have been dug up or built over here.  Every year I hear about some awesome dump that was uncovered, and then hastily dug up by consturuction crews and hauled off to the land fill.  When the American Airlines Center was built in Dallas what could have been one of the greatest dumps in Texas was uncovered then promptly scraped, crushed and hauled off to the landfill.  At best 1/2 of 1% was actually dug up by collectors before it was hauled away.  It truly breaks my heart not from just a collectors mindset, but also for the fact that so much history was just tossed aside like yesterdays trash.  Atleast treat it like 110-150 year old trash, and let someone who knows enough to care come in and salvage part of it.  But as the old saying goes you can't stop progress.  Thanks alot for looking.  I am truly bummed about the photo quality so I am going to try to post some better pics tomorrow.
 Brad


----------



## E (Sep 6, 2008)

Great stuff,

 My pop's family is from up north of you in the Tom Bean, Texas area, when I was a kid we used to visit there frequently.  Back then (late 60's/early 70's) everything was virgin.  Unfortunately I was just little fella and did not do much damage.  I did find alot of nice crocks and jars though but not many meds/sodas. If I had just been a little older...


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 6, 2008)

I love the Lion Druggist!

 Let me know when you're ready to trade.


----------



## Ombras (Sep 24, 2008)

I just started getting into this hobby and I just wanted to say that I am really impressed on the detail they used to have on old bottles.  Some really great finds. Hopefully one day I can share some finds as well.  Cheers, Dave.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 24, 2008)

Glad you found us Dave. this forum has been a very positive experience for me. i was away from the hobby for quite a while and the folks here have helped me get back up to speed on the hobby. great bunch. stick around dave.

 Jim






 Dr. Hoofland's German Bitters


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2008)

YES THIS IS A GREAT PLACE! BUZZ,GREAT BOTTLE AND SCENERY!


----------



## GACDIG (Sep 25, 2008)

Sure looks like a nice bunch of med bottles. Some great embossing.


----------



## #1twin (Sep 30, 2008)

That is a really nice collection of meds. Thanks for sharing them with us.   Marvin


----------

